# Setting up a new tractor???



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a New Holland TN70. It is 57 hp at the PTO. I would like to put a blower on the back and a pusher on the front. Plow lots with the pusher as it snows and then do town drives with the blower when the commercials are done. 

How big of a box can a 70 hp push? What brand of blower should put on? The dealer sells Meteor, any one use these?

Any advice or comments will help


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Depends on how much snow you get in a storm. If you don't usually push a lot of inches, I'd say a 7 or 8' pusher would work. If you get big dumps then a 6' might be better. 

I sized my pusher bigger than my blower, but thats on a bigger tractor. You also have to look at loader capacity and weight of the pusher. How heavy duty the loader is plays a bearing in things also. Unless you are direct mounting the pusher, but then you should go with a plow of some type.

Meteor blowers are fine, if thats the same company as around here. What size of blower are you looking at?

You'll be happy with that combination whichever size you go with. You can do anything with that combo.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Edgeair. I would like the plow bigger than the blower as well. I was looking at a 97" blower and hoping I could push a 10 foot box around. Tractor is over 7 feet wide so an 8 would be the smallest I would want to go.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Snow tracker;1743729 said:


> Thanks Edgeair. I would like the plow bigger than the blower as well. I was looking at a 97" blower and hoping I could push a 10 foot box around. Tractor is over 7 feet wide so an 8 would be the smallest I would want to go.


Yeah that makes sense. I didn't realize they were that wide. I have a 9' on my 115 hp tractor. It could be bigger even though we get big snows here, but I don't like it bigger for road transport reasons. Sometimes though 9' is all I want when we get dumped on.

What is the weight of the tractor? You likely won't have an issue with power, but traction first with the bigger pushers. Make sure you get a heavy loader too, the standard farm loaders can twist if you are not careful.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

With the cab and loader it should be about 8000 lbs. has a 32 lc loader. Tractor data says it can lift 2600 lbs. 

I run Blizzaks on my trucks for traction and was wondering if a different tread would be good to put on the tractor in the winter?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Snow tracker;1743789 said:


> With the cab and loader it should be about 8000 lbs. has a 32 lc loader. Tractor data says it can lift 2600 lbs.
> 
> I run Blizzaks on my trucks for traction and was wondering if a different tread would be good to put on the tractor in the winter?


Most guys i know stick with ag tires. With 4wd it shouldn't be a problem.

8000lbs is respectable. IF you find you want more traction, I would look at loading tires or weights.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a kubota 135 with a 10-17ft pusher blade and a 98 inch blower, works unbelieveable...we get 12" storms all the time and the tractor combo is a monster. its also 19000 lbs setup. 

i had a 55hp tractor with a 8ft pusher and it had a hard time. Loaded all 4 tires and blower on the back and with 6" plus storms it would suck. our trucks were faster.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

57 PTO horsepower is not very much power to run a 97" blower very efficiently. I had to use a meteor inverted blower on a Case with about 60 HP on the PTO, miserably slow compared to my New Holland TL100A with a Normand 92-280. Also, the Meteor was very light and didn't cut very well.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Have a MF1545 with foam filled R4's - loader on the front and blower on the back. I've always chained up the rears and have no problems. Without chains, the tires really have zero traction unless they have something to dig into.


----------



## aslc (Jan 9, 2010)

We have a 8' blower onthe back of a m7040 and the blower is to big unless the snow is very light and fluffy. we have a 10' arctic on the front. works good unless it is really heavy. tractor will not turn with a full box of heavy snow.
I think the m7040 is 67 pto hp


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I am wondering if I should be looking at a tractor over 100hp. But price point is an issue


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Snow tracker;1744992 said:


> Thanks everyone. I am wondering if I should be looking at a tractor over 100hp. But price point is an issue


I am very glad we went with 100hp. Next one will be the same, if not more


----------



## ddobson (May 8, 2010)

It depends on how fast you want to get done as well. The smaller machine will do the work, but won't be nearly as capable or efficient as the greater HP. It's better to have more tractor and not work it to it's limit. You'll end up with less breakage and the capacity to work though the deeper snow when it arrives.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Snow tracker;1744992 said:


> Thanks everyone. I am wondering if I should be looking at a tractor over 100hp. But price point is an issue


If price is an issue, look at the "value" models such as John Deeres "E" 5000 series or "D" 6000 series. You get more hp for your buck than the mainline models, while giving up some creature comforts and transmission options. Most of the mfgs offer a value model.

Again it all depends on how heavy your snows are and how much work you want to do. There are a number of guys here that run smaller tractors and we get tons of snow. They just don't get as much done per hour. But if you aren't trying to get bigger lots etc then the smaller tractor will be more nimble and efficient for the smaller properties.

Again a lot of it is weight and how you make use of it. It does no good to have 120hp and only weigh 8000 lbs. A 70 hp tractor will still outwork a truck any day of the week to put it all in perspective.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on a New Holland T4030. 
Now I need to work on the set up. The plan is to try a box and blower this year so I know how to market it for next year.


----------



## s_aloisio (Jan 30, 2014)

Snow tracker;1761349 said:


> I pulled the trigger on a New Holland T4030.
> Now I need to work on the set up. The plan is to try a box and blower this year so I know how to market it for next year.


74" inverted blower? what size box you planning on?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I run a 11' box on a 7740 Ford 86hp tractor non loader tractor It pushes very well when it start to loose traction lift plow little puts weight on front wheels and ground speed picks back up
Rear traction I pack a 10' rhino hydro swing rear blade


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

s_aloisio;1761660 said:


> 74" inverted blower? what size box you planning on?


Wheels are 84" so 74" blower is too small. Looking to at least cover the tracks and maybe a little more.

A local fabricator makes box blades and I can get a 10' for $1500. I think I will try that to see how it pushes. He said I can bring it back for a 8' if it is too big


----------

